# Vente iPhone gagné



## Yxe (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 

Je vous explique brièvement, j'ai gagné un iPhone 11 Pro Max 64Go à un rifle (sorte de loto chez moi), je voudrais bien le garder (j'ai un iPhone 7) mais ma situation financière me pousse à le vendre sauf que l'organisateur ne m'a pas donner de facture, je sais qu'Apple se sert du numéro de série pour faire valoir la garanti mais pour le vendre sans facture c'est trèèèès compliqué tout le monde me traite d'arnaqueur malgré la photo de dos de la boîte avec numéro de série et IMEI comment prouver ma bonne foi auprès d'un acheteur potentiel ?

Merci à ceux qui me liront


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour

Félicitation pour votre cadeau 
Quand vous entré le numéro de serie sur ce site cela donne quoi ?
Avez vous contacté Apple ?


----------



## Yxe (2 Mai 2020)

Je n'ai pas contacté Apple non, mais sur le site ça me dit "veuillez activer votre appareil" car il est encore sous blister je ne souhaite pas l'ouvrir


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

A votre place , je prendrais contact avec Apple , c'est le mieux a faire


----------



## lostOzone (2 Mai 2020)

Il vous faut voir avec l’organisateur. Évidemment que la photo de la boîte n’est pas suffisante. Car même si vous êtes de bonne foie rien ne justifie de la provenance de cet iPhone.


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2020)

Yxe a dit:


> Je vous explique brièvement, j'ai gagné un iPhone 11 Pro Max 64Go à un rifle (sorte de loto chez moi), je voudrais bien le garder (j'ai un iPhone 7) mais ma situation financière me pousse à le vendre sauf que l'organisateur ne m'a pas donner de facture, je sais qu'Apple se sert du numéro de série pour faire valoir la garanti mais pour le vendre sans facture c'est trèèèès compliqué tout le monde me traite d'arnaqueur malgré la photo de dos de la boîte avec numéro de série et IMEI comment prouver ma bonne foi auprès d'un acheteur potentiel ?


C'est un cas de figure particulier, mais en cas de panne aucun Apple Store ne le prendra en charge pour faire des réparations si la facture est exigée. De plus, c'est à voir le responsable de ce jeu, mais il faut lui expliquer la situation et/ou demander une compensation financière. Désolé, mais un potentiel acheteur peut interpréter ce type de vente comme un tombé de camion !


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2020)

Franchement, mets-le en vente en expliquant qu'il n'est pas activé et donc neuf. Je pense que tu trouveras acheteur. Ceux qui râlent veulent souvent faire baisser le prix ou se sont déjà fait arnaquer. 

Au pire, une facture, ça se crée    

Tu en demandes combien, ça peut jouer aussi ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

Je sais que ça n'a aucune valeur , mais souvent l'organisateur d'un loto met des affiches avec le lot a gagné 
ce n'est pas une preuve , mais cela pourrait vous aider !


----------



## Yxe (2 Mai 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses, je viens d'avoir Apple au tél ils m'ont confirmer que l'iPhone à une date d'achat valide en France et que l'IMEI n'est pas bloqué mais ne m'a pas aiguiller pour la vente.

Si je prend une photo du menu général - informations avec la boîte à côté on verra bien que c'est le même mais du coup il sera plus sous blister :/



> Tu en demandes combien, ça peut jouer aussi ?



Honnêtement je sais pas encore le gain date de 3 mois mais je l'ai reçu que ce matin par la chronopost, l'organisateur me propose un certificat de vente mais ça ne vaut rien


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

Prenez quand meme le certificat de l'organisateur , sait on jamais .


----------



## lostOzone (2 Mai 2020)

Yxe a dit:


> Honnêtement je sais pas encore le gain date de 3 mois mais je l'ai reçu que ce matin par la chronopost, l'organisateur me propose un certificat de vente mais ça ne vaut rien



Oui prenez le certificat.


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2020)

Yxe a dit:


> l'organisateur me propose un certificat de vente mais ça ne vaut rien


Ah bon, tu peux nous expliquer ?


----------



## Yxe (2 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon, tu peux nous expliquer ?



Bah demain je peux très bien vendre un iPhone volé avec un certificat bidon c'est ça que je veux dire.


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2020)

Yxe a dit:


> Bah demain je peux très bien vendre un iPhone volé avec un certificat bidon c'est ça que je veux dire.


Si tu as un en-tête officiel et les informations légales sur la facture de l'organisation, désolé, mais ce sera bien une facture.

Par défaut, sur une facture...


> Doivent être mentionnées sur la facture :
> 
> 
> le numéro d’identification de l’entreprise, numéro dit SIREN (système informatique du répertoire des entreprises), qui lui est attribué lors de son inscription au répertoire SIRENE tenu par l’INSEE et qui comporte neuf chiffres ;
> ...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> Il vous faut voir avec l’organisateur. Évidemment que la photo de la boîte n’est pas suffisante. Car même si vous êtes de bonne foie rien ne justifie de la provenance de cet iPhone.


Cet iPhone que l'organisateur offre , ne vient pas d'un vol je pense , donc offert par un commerçant ou par un autre réseau .
Donc avoir la facture doit être possible si l'organisateur y met du sien


----------



## lostOzone (2 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cet iPhone que l'organisateur offre , ne vient pas d'un vol je pense , donc offert par un commerçant ou par un autre réseau .
> Donc avoir la facture doit être possible si l'organisateur y met du sien



Je ne mets pas en doute la bonne fois de chacun mais il faut quand même anticiper le cas dans lequel l’organisateur se retrouve avec un iPhone volé. Selon le tarif où fournisseur ça peut arriver. Je pense que dans ces cas les organisateurs prennent au moins cher et ne pense pas au SAV pour le gagnant.


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2020)

Fabriquer une facture est encore plus simple. Donc prend le certificat. Et tu trouveras forcément une personne pour te l'acheter à moins que ton prix soit exorbitant.


----------



## Yxe (2 Mai 2020)

D'accord merci pour vos réponse


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Fabriquer une facture est encore plus simple. Donc prend le certificat. Et tu trouveras forcément une personne pour te l'acheter à moins que ton prix soit exorbitant.


D'accord avec Gwen 
Mets un prix de vente attractif, vend le moins cher que si tu l'avais acheté, ça sera plus acceptable pour un futur acheteur.


----------



## Wizepat (2 Mai 2020)

Je ne me risquerai pas à créer une fausse facture. C’est un délit...










						Que risque-t-on en cas de faux et d'usage de faux ?
					

Fabriquer et utiliser un faux document (faux diplôme, fausse fiche de paie, imitation de signature...) est un délit de faux et d'usage de faux puni par la loi. La simple détention de faux documents, les mensonges lors des démarches administratives (fraude aux prestations sociales ou à...




					www.service-public.fr


----------

